# The 'flying yacht' set to try and retain America's Cup for the US



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2017)

The American AC Class catamaran revealed in Bermuda this week is equipped with a radical new wingdesign  that looks just like those you’d see on a plane, and combines the expertise of both sailing and flying to optimize performance.

The ‘flying yacht’ is set to take on competitors at the America’s Cup in June
http://acws-gothenburg.americascup.com/en/about_the_boat.html








Airbus and Oracle teamed up in 2014, and more than 30 Airbus engineers have contributed to the yacht’s development.

When the yacht hits high speeds, its foils act like wings, lifting the boat out of the water to eliminate drag.






The 20m tall sail wing, along with the foils, are similar to Airbus’s A320 wing, allowing it to take on high loads, wave impact, and advanced manoeuvres.

It also incorporates a new interface and ‘high level’ control system designed by Airbus to ensure its stability.












With this system, the team aims to achieve flight on the yacht’s foils for 100 percent of the race, in order to stand out from the competition.

The yacht is lighter and stronger than others, the team says, and uses 3D printed parts with the goal to reduce its weight up to 57%.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2017)

Now that is a picture of a beautiful yacht unlike that millionaire sailing junk


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 19, 2017)

Isn't that technically cheating if you're flying and not gliding? Overcoming viscosity of water by competitors and them overcoming just viscosity of air, doesn't seem like a fair game anymore. Why not strap a jet engine on it, it technically still works on basis of "pushing air"...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 19, 2017)

It is a hydrofoil. I am surprised to see it in wind-powered design like a yacht! Usually I see this in powered engine vehicles!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Isn't that technically cheating if you're flying and not gliding?


You do realise you sound like a loosing disgruntled competitor!!
Its a Hydrofoil Catamaran ( which is STILL A BOAT )
One HULL and or Foil is still in the water under full Sail/speed
and PS


RejZoR said:


> Why not strap a jet engine on it, it technically still works on basis of "pushing air"...


Against the Rules  Its A competitive Sailing boat

PPS it also FEATURED in a TOP GEAR RACE


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 19, 2017)

That wing must be sturdy as hell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> That wing must be sturdy as hell.




Alex Thomson the Welsh sailor had a foil failure during the Vendee Globe last month.............he would probably  had won the race otherwise.

http://www.vendeeglobe.org/en/news/16303/thomson-suffers-damage-on-train-ride-south


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2017)

That's pretty ingenious but it also looks really unstable.  I don't think I'd be willing to be on it while in water...

Really exciting advancements in boat tech though.  Imagine if they applied these designs (the air-and hydrofoil) to a cruise ship.  It would revolutionize the industry.


Edit: Wait a minute.  There is no airfoil except for the sail itself.  I am disappoint.


Edit: "don't take this personally but this is bloody purgatory!" It's like the ocean punishes him for talking.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2017)

Hydrofoil surfboard






Hydrofoil ferry





Gunship hydrofoil


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2017)

That last one... 40 knots

USS Freedom... 47 knots





It's semi-planing instead of a complete hydrofoil.


Found a documentary about that hydrofoil ship (Boeing Pegasus-class)...









You know what?  The hydrofoil may come back as a stable launching platform for rail guns.  Hydrofoil definitely has advantages that semi-planing simply can't match.


----------

